# Hobie 16 Sailing to the Bahamas



## jmaddox (Mar 20, 2001)

I will be sailing my Hobie 16 from West Palm Beach, FL to West End, Bahamas in late May. Does anyone have any advice for crossing the Gulf Stream, Tidal Currents, Weather Patterns, ect...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Bahamas Cruising Guide by Mathew Wilson has some great information in it regarding the crossing. I would suggest starting there.


----------

